
Zoom Alternatives - GeneloJ
https://startupstash.com/zoom-alternatives/
======
fsflover
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22946264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22946264)

Ask HN: What are some open source alternative to Zoom

30 points by blohs 45 days ago | 19 comments

